# APPCRASH on windows 7



## laur (Dec 5, 2009)

i just have install SAW the game on my pc....ok i try to start the game and i recive this mesege:



Nume aplicație: SawGame.exe
Versiune aplicație: 0.0.0.0
Marcaj temporal aplicație: 4ad39977
Nume modul defect: StackHash_0a9e
Versiune modul defect: 0.0.0.0
Marcaj temporal modul defect: 00000000
Cod excepție: c0000005
Deplasare excepție: 7ffdd000
Versiune SO: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.4
ID setări regionale: 1033

gtx 260 : q 8200 : windows 7
pls any ideeas wat theat is ???????????????????????:smile:


----------



## laur (Dec 5, 2009)

ps : i have Fallout 3 and Farcry 2 instaled and no problems with this 2...no ffwaudio decoder problems .no physx or grafic draiver problems......just SAW is not starting


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and welcome to TSF*,
Try a full reinstall of the game.
Use Revo to uninstall first, and then reboot into safe mode and install again from the disk.


----------

